# "Invalid Documents" error...



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

Started happening yesterday afternoon, I clicked "Go online" and error message "Invalid documents, go to partners.uber.com to make sure documents are active". The thing is, all of my documents are active. I'm now on my fourth support person because after an email or 2 they just quit responding. But each has verified that my documents are indeed valid, and gives me basic troubleshooting tips like "restart your phone". I've done all the basic things they suggested, even going as far as hard resetting my phone. Clearly it's not my phone. I drive frequently and had been driving yesterday until I logged off and haven't been able to get back on since. 
I'm at a loss. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a problem that may be similar. My insurance is renewing so I uploaded my new card to uber. It would be there for a few hours, then say missing. I re-uploaded it several times, then got deactivated. I replied to the email, was told to try again. Same thing. finally, on my third CSR, was told the new insurance wasn't in effect yet and to reload the one that expires shortly. That worked and she reactivated me.

Have you updated any documents lately?


----------



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

No, not since I started a few months ago. And my documents are valid until March '16. 


And to add to my confusion, I still have not been paid for the week nor.received any indication that I will be. 

What the......?????


----------



## joeycast (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm having the same problem!! Here's the steps they told me to take:
- Restart phone
- Redownload app
- They readded my vehicle
- Now they're telling me that I signed up in the Daytona Beach, FL area (which is not true) and that I am not allowed to drive in Tallahassee, FL, even though I've been driving successfully for over a month here...

Now they just aren't getting back to me.
... Not happy


----------



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

It happened to me in tally too. But I never had any issues before Wednesday. But I finally got back on, it took me emailing 6 different support people and informing them that I'd already done basic troubleshooting and reset all settings and the support person I had been dealing with was unresponsive. One of the support people finally put me in touch with the 'activation team' who fixed what was wrong on their end.


----------



## joeycast (Nov 6, 2015)

That's awesome. Thanks for the reply.

I'm not sure if you experienced this, but were you able to drive in other cities during the time that you could not go online in Tally? For instance, if they're saying I'm getting the error because I'm not allowed to drive in Tally (which I don't think is true because there's a specific notification for areas where you are not allowed to drive), would I be able to drive back in the city where I signed up?


----------



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

I dont know about that, I'm signed up in Pensacola but when I moved back to Tallahassee for school I asked if I needed to change or add anything to drive there and they said I was good to go. I also asked about Jacksonville because I go there from time to time and likewise they said I was all good. So I don't know where the issue would lie other than a glitch. But I am glad to know it wasn't just me.


----------



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

THIS HAPPENED AGAIN. 
It's been five days no resolution. No idea why this keeps.happening. Uber support is pathetic. Theyre an insult to the word support. I can't drive, can't make money, because out of the blue I get this error that my documents are invalid. They're completely valid. Support just replies telling me to restart my phone and that they fixed it when they haven't. I'm so frustrated. I just want this fixed.


----------



## ranger0793 (Oct 11, 2015)

I had a similar situation I signed up and drove in another state then wanted to drive in Pensacola. It took me over a month to get going again. I am not sure what the deal is with the support people but I rarely get anywhere when emailing back and forth. I get the same pathetic answers that you guys did. As if I have never restarted my phone. 

I also would get conflicting emails. One told me I needed a background check the next would tell me I did not pass the back ground check even though I was already driving. Very frustrating to say the least.

I guess über has enough other drivers they can make money on so they are not very concerned with the quality of customer support. Un able to drive, missing or invalid documents, valid or not they will not really help.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

I am in the middle of the same problem. I have almost 300 trips -- been driving a while -- not even close to a senior-level driver by any stretch. My insurance cards are valid for six months at a time, then I am issued a new card with new "effective date". Six months ago, I uploaded my new card about five days before the current (almost 'old' one) was set to expire. The new card did upload successfully and all seemed well...until I could not sign on. The reason was that my newly uploaded card showed an 'effective date' stating in about 4-5 days. The card I had just replaced was actually still supposed to be the card on file until its expiration date, which was coming up soon.I finally had to resubmit my old card and keep it on file until it actually did expire.

Fast FWD to this past Saturday. I knew my card was about to expire, and as I expected, could not go online after midnight on May 08, 2016. Went home and uploaded my new insurance card...it seemed like a very familiar process. Then I am instructed to send a pic/scan of my driver's license and my registration, as they are both missing, too.

I jumped through the hoops and uploaded all three items. I logged into the website using my PC at home and found all three new items where they should be, all were "Awaiting Approval", but discovered that the expiration date on both my registration and drivers license (which I had manually entered correctly about 10 mins before that) were both now showing "Expiration: 04/05/3000". I tried several times to correct the date, but it would always go back to April 5, 3000. My profile page (which automatically updates with new information on certain documents) insisted that I live in Memphis, Alabama. I corrected it to Memphis, Tennessee several times and it would appear correct. When I would navigate back -- Memphis, Alabama.

I finally broke down and emailed customer support at that time. I have a certaification in PC repair, Networking, and basic network Security and have been driving since late 2015. I kept getting the same form-email replies that uberdownthecoast was mentioning above. I did receive an email confirming that my account was all-good, there was nothing in Uber's system that would be intentionally redirecting me to the DOCUMENTS page, but that is always where I end up.

Finally, I deleted my application completely, installed the newer iOS version that has been trying to install itself for a few weeks, then did a fresh installation of the latest driver app. I felt a "clean start" while entering my username/password/ selecting vehicle, etc. When I click GO ONLINE, 

...almost there and then...DOCUMENTS. I don't know. I'm at a loss (and Memphis has a huge annual BBQ festival this weekend). I know I am being unreasonable and completely going off the deep end with this concept, but -- I need to speak with someone. That's right, I need to talk on the phone with someone from Uber. I'm thinking that I probably have no chance of that happening...but I'll find a way to get this working. I'll let you know what was up when this is resolved.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Find an Uber office go there........face to face instead of email.........


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Great idea, shiftydrake...only problem is that there is not an office in Memphis (or even close, as far as I know). Do you have one in STL? That sounds like a great excuse for me to sneak up there to catch a Cardinals game!

I would be thrilled for you to reply that I am wrong and for you to know something about a Memphis office, but I'm pretty darn sure there is not one.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah one in StL I don't know anything about Memphis


----------

